# 9 year old Golden can't walk on right, back leg!



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

This absolutely warrants a trip to the vet.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I agree-too hard to tell what is going on without a visit to the vet. Could be a spine issue, hip dysplasia, knee problem, cognitive dysfunction, even just vestibular disease.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Please get him to the vet today. There is no way to diagnose over the internet and he is definitely in pain. You need to find out the cause.


----------



## amandanmaggie (Jan 31, 2011)

So, within the last hour or so, he has wanted to walk around more. He seems more like his old, happy self. He walked outside, still putting very little pressure on his back, right leg, but walking better. He even rolled around in the grass. So, wouldn't that be an indication that it's not his back? Maybe he just slept on his leg wrong. I hope that's it and not something major. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## amandanmaggie (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks for your advice! I will let my mom know what you all said! I think we will need to take him to the vet, too.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

vet trip, could be neurological, bone, or even a tick issue...tick bites can be horrible and sometimes the symptoms just appear and can cause great harm.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Please take him to the Vet. It could be any number of things and caught quickly can be treated and taken care of. I had a Golden with Lyme that presented as a sore/stiff front leg. It would appear to get better and then he'd start limping again. Lyme is easily treatable with antibiotics. It might be something an anti-inflammatory will help...you won't know until the Vet checks him.


----------



## RescuedBill (Apr 27, 2011)

If you woke up one day and couldnt walk on your leg, and had to slide across the floor to get the toilet to go the bathroom would you need to logon to a discussion forum to ask if you needed to get yourself to a doctor?


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

RescuedBill said:


> If you woke up one day and couldnt walk on your leg, and had to slide across the floor to get the toilet to go the bathroom would you need to logon to a discussion forum to ask if you needed to get yourself to a doctor?


And in light of Sophie's diagnosis (on another thread) I'd say a trip to the vet ASAP is warranted.

Keep us posted! Better safe than sorry.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

definitely a trip to the vets is needed.


----------

